# Elusive creature



## poison (Nov 6, 2012)

There was a sighting of an elusive creature today and i have proof


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2012)

What is it. I think I see an eye, but not sure. Can tell what it is.


----------



## tortadise (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet hes hiding very well. Is that a leaftail?


----------



## poison (Nov 6, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Sweet hes hiding very well. Is that a leaftail?



no just a cute little chubby frog


----------



## wellington (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww, so cute and dirty


----------



## tortadise (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohhh hahaha. cool. Hard to tell what it was.


----------

